# Looks like we will have to cancel a C&CC Site- Refunds ?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have been trying since the beginning of December to get on a C&CC Club Site we really like. But, unfortunately earlier on it was fully booked and ever since the weather hasn't allowed us to get out.

So, as it happens it was available for this weekend, so we booked it and told the kids we would be going this weekend. Low and behold, I am now looking out of the window at the ever increasing depth of snow, so it looks like yet again we are going to miss out.

What is the position with refunds for Club Sites if you cannot get there due to the weather? I presume we lose our £36? Not the end of the world but would put me off booking again unless the weather looks more stable.

CHEERS


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

They may say that you have cancelled within 5 days you forfeit,unless they cancel you due to weather. They cancelled me some years ago at Oxford and then argued the toss about who did. so you may have a fight either way.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*C & CC Refund*

Hi,

I seem to remember they credited it to your C&CC a/c so next time you book a site you can use it.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: C & CC Refund*



exmusso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I seem to remember they credited it to your C&CC a/c so next time you book a site you can use it.
> 
> ...


But isn't it only at that site?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: C & CC Refund*



bigfoot said:


> exmusso said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I can live with that.

We been trying to get a weekend on there for ages, I'm gutted, Suzy's gutted, our Daughter will be gutted, our Dog will be the most gutted. My Son however, will be over the moon as he all he ever wants to do is sit in the house on his PS3.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Call the site - most Holiday Site Managers are accommodating.

If you do not get a credit type thingy then call the call centre and try that way. Finally as a member you can appeal to HQ in Coventry.

Which site was it BTW?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: C & CC Refund*



bigfoot said:


> exmusso said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi 
No bigfoot you can use the deposit to book any other site and they hold it against your membership number for 12 months

Phill


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

As it happens they have re-booked another date for us as a token gesture. They said something about the site being open so it wasn;t "the norm" to refund / re-book.

I'm happy enough.

THANKS for all the replies / info.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> As it happens they have re-booked another date for us as a token gesture. They said something about the site being open so it wasn;t "the norm" to refund / re-book.
> 
> ...


Canterbury site was open when many of the members of MHF could not get there for our prebooked Christmas party. The Holiday Site Manager, [what a stupid job title], refunded the deposit instantaneously to tthe CC over the phone. In the circumstances when the Police were advising you not to travel unless it was essential I think they had no other option.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: C & CC Refund*



drcotts said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > exmusso said:
> ...


Not any more. This what they currently say on their web site:

"Cancelling your booking

You cannot cancel your booking through the internet.
If you cancel the booking more than seven days before it is due to start, we will refund your deposit in full. You can cancel your booking through our Contact Centre or with the site direct. If you cancel your booking, for any reason, seven days or less before it starts, we will not refund your deposit."


----------

